# HI



## BruinnieBear (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi back from across the big lake to your west! My wife's got relations in Grand Rapids.

This is the best place to let your aspirations flow!

BB


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi from the Hot West!


----------



## walking bird (Mar 2, 2008)

Ditto. Really, really hot!


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

jsimsack said:


> HI just introducing myself I am an aspiring beekeeper.....
> Jacob Simsack


Aspiring? Take the plunge!
Starting reading (this forum is a good place to start). Check you local library for books & videos. And get connected with a local beekeeping club. In fact, the Kalamazoo club is having a field day this coming Saturday:
http://www.michiganbeekeepers.com/kalamazoo/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=2&Itemid=3

Looks like there's also a club in Holland:
http://www.michiganbees.org/whoswho.htm


----------



## jsimsack (Jul 20, 2009)

okay im getting my bees!!!
really exciting! I am using a new method for beekeeping where u use no chemicals. If you want to learn more about it go to mdasplitter.com alot of articles that help alot. This method is really sucessful. I have seen it work!
You can at the most make 16 nucs out of 1 in one year!
Really awesome, what you do is outbreed the mite! and if you want to know more just let me know.
Thanks for ur support
Jacob


----------



## BruinnieBear (Jun 30, 2009)

Very interesting! I'd like to learn more about MDA's windshield system, as I am at 43N, myself. The only thing I don't have is the mitigating influence of the "Big Lake" you have in Allegan.

BB


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

jsimsack said:


> You can at the most make 16 nucs out of 1 in one year!
> Jacob


Good luck with that. Better have mucho equipment on hand your first year and better fed the heck out of them if you want any to survive the winter.

Many of us run hives without chemicals. There are various ways of controlling mites including drone comb removal and breeding along with EO's and other methods. Remember that mites are only one aspect of beekeeping...you are more likely to lose a hive to starving then mites and if you don't let them build up enough they won't make it through the winter even if they are mite free.

Keep us updated on how you progress and good luck.


----------



## jsimsack (Jul 20, 2009)

will keep u guys updated... ya I thought about that too.
and you have to feed them good this winter. But to my understanding if the bees r close to a good source of pollen they will take off like crazy!
And i am learning the anatomy of a bee, how to tell what a good brood pattern looks like etc....
i like beesource, now i don't have to bug the 2 beekeepers that i know with questions..... I get to ask u guys :lpf:
Thanks for all your help I really appriecate it.
P.S. Wouldnt splitting a hive in like 2 weeks be bad news?? I think so but the person who im buying them said it would be fine. I couldn't get the bees from the last split becuase I was not available. Now the bees have built up for a month.... and I thinks they will die if they lose what they have built up for that month.
What do you experienced beekeepers think???


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

jsimsack said:


> What do you experienced beekeepers think???


I think you will get a better response if you post this in the appropriate forum, either Bee Forum or Beekeeping 101.

Welcome to Beesource!
Sheri


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

Welcome from down South.


----------

